# Put a face or faces to a name.



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Anyone going to Goodwood Revival that would like to meet up for a quick (it won't be long I am with the misses :) natter and compare notes, talk about cars, planes or possibly gear! ;D
I am there Friday Saturday and Sunday and also for the Spitfire fly past. 
https://grrc.goodwood.com/battle-of-britain/battle-of-britain-day-flypast#YidAfep9mBxVqBZp.97

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 3, 2015)

I was going but unfortunately I had a late wedding booking.

Would have been good to meet you tho Graham! Maybe at one of these festivals in the future


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Tom. 
I know we have to take the work when it comes, being self employed it is difficult to book time, fortunately my line of work people don't expect weekends. 
We are often (2 or 3 times a year) in your neck of the woods, lakes and Cumbria, perhaps we can find you there!

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> I was going but unfortunately I had a late wedding booking.
> 
> Would have been good to meet you tho Graham! Maybe at one of these festivals in the future


----------



## tomscott (Sep 3, 2015)

Ye that sounds good Graham.

Feel free to send me a PM if your up this side of the country! Although I never do realise I have got a message but il keep an eye out! Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks Tom. 



tomscott said:


> Ye that sounds good Graham.
> 
> Feel free to send me a PM if your up this side of the country! Although I never do realise I have got a message but il keep an eye out! Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
What no one from the list going to Goodwood? Perhaps along with a natter (chat) I should have put grab a beer! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------

